# Good Grief Guy's = Zilla Killers



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was all set to fling sh*t and have fun with you on this one but after tearing up over the gift from MSgt John Butcher! So I have no fight in me I bow to the day I was beaten by you all.

On top of what I just reported on I get these Beautiful Gifts from my friends on the ZK crew. The ashtray is great marble and perfect, The lighter is cool I always liked the old style flip top and then you go and personalize it. On one side it say's Dave Bonnette Smelvis our Dad and on the back it say's from the Zilla Killers. I had it filled and lit my first cigar before I sat down  It's a very nice lighter. Then back to the beginning with a very nice letter full of lies but still a nice letter 

I am out of Juice and have to end it and say Thank You all you Zilla Killers today we both won my friends and I love you all back as well. :smoke:

Thank You!!

Dave


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys are awesome, nice hit!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great hit on a great BOTL... WTG Zilla Killa's


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done gents.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That is a really gorgeous looking ashtray.

Very nice llamas, very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow...That is awsome ZK's....what a great target and bomb...you guys a real positive force in this community (sorry to say it squids, but its true)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you guys a real positive force in this community (sorry to say it squids, but its true)


Don't apologize for that. We squids will be among the first to admit it (when the jokes are all put aside).

Every member of the ZK is a great person and a major contributer to this incredible community.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Don't apologize for that. We squids will be among the first to admit it (when the jokes are all put aside).
> 
> Every member of the ZK is a great person and a major contributer to this incredible community.


We all know that the kdding is all in good fun bro. You wouldn't have launched that all out assault on the ZK's recently if you didn't have respect for them, and all the bombers are a positive force in this community...I love watching all of you work, and if things start to fall into place in the next couple of months like they are supposed to for me, then I will be joining you guys...the bombers in general I mean, not the squids, no way :smoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> then I will be joining you guys...the bombers in general I mean, not the squids, no way :smoke:


Sorry but you are missing the first requirement anyways. You are missing the W.

Now enough of my sidetracking of this thread. Back to the praise for the llamas doing the only thing they know how! :wink:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great job ZK. You couldn't have picked a better, more deserving, target than Dave. Dave, you deserve this more than anyone else on Puff. What you do for the troops is awesome and very generous. You sir are the definition of BOTL. Enjoy that ashtray and lighter, you deserve them.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad you like it Dave!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh man the engraving came out better than i thought! thats sweet!

Glad you like em :ss


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> ... I bow to the day I was beaten by you all...


FINALLY... VICTORY!!!! :biglaugh:



smelvis said:


> ... I am out of Juice and have to end it and say Thank You all you Zilla Killers today we both won my friends and I love you all back as well. :smoke:[/FONT]


:grouphug:

I'm glad you didn't mess with us because we were all biting at the bit and I was pulling the last bit of hair I have left out waiting to see you post up. :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah your lucky I got that great Bomb from John he softened me up I was going to make you guy's sweat but didn't have the heart after I saw all the work and brothers that were involved. I love my lighter and ashtray guy's! Oh and the letter was very nice as well!!

Thanks Again!

Dad 

Oh and speaking of posting I got home from the PO, I did the opening, filled the lighter, lit a cigar took the pictures and posted within about ten minutes! LOL Yeah I was excited. Today was a good day!!!!!!!!!! after a very long weekend getting the troop stuff ready and as it turned out Ron did most of the work


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah your lucky I got that great Bomb from John he softened me up I was going to make you guy's sweat but didn't have the heart after I saw all the work and brothers that were involved. I love my lighter and ashtray guy's! Oh and the letter was very nice as well!!
> 
> Thanks Again!
> 
> ...


Nice!

I think rons making us do the sweating anyway.

oh.. did i say something?

ignore me.

:ss


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy hell guys! Amazing hit on an amazing member of the community. Have I mentioned how glad I am to have found this board? Just seeing this sort of camaraderie is freaking awesome!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Great hit fellas!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's things like this that make me reconsider not jointing the ZK. 

Oops. I didn't say that.



But that's how awesome this hit is!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great way to kick off the troop rally...enjoy them Dave...we love ya bro!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cool gift to a very well deserving BOTL---on a positive note we all now know the entire list of the Zilla's...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You think you know...but you have no idea!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

You deserve it Dave.

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

That's awesome!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You know...when someone has so many cigars you can only bomb them so many times with MORE cigars...ZK wanted something special to show our appreciation for all you do Dave...hope this fits the bill...you deserve this and more! Enjoy, my friend!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave, my brother, you are very welcome. And like was said in the letter thanks just isn't enough for everything you do.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great Hit ZK, That is way too cool!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> You know...when someone has so many cigars _you can only bomb them so many times with MORE cigars_...*ZK wanted something special to show our appreciation for all you do Dave*...hope this fits the bill...you deserve this and more! Enjoy, my friend!


Yep - what he said... Enjoy Dave


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> We all know that the kdding is all in good fun bro. You wouldn't have launched that all out assault on the ZK's recently if you didn't have respect for them, and all the bombers are a positive force in this community...I love watching all of you work, and if things start to fall into place in the next couple of months like they are supposed to for me, then I will be joining you guys...the bombers in general I mean, not the squids, no way :smoke:


wise choice,Joe....not that the Squids wouldn't have the good sense to recruit you(but,as we all know,Squids have no sense,whatsoever)...but you simply don't meet their qualifications,which are:

1 You are not a resident of Washington State
2. Your IQ is higher than your body temperature
3. You have no pathological obsession regarding keeping your ass dry.
4. You have no delusions that you're a Ninja or play with action figures.
5. You don't write poems which any person with even a basic understanding of the English language would ever find intelligible.
6. You're not dumb enough to wage a war against an infinitely superior bombing force which you have no chance in Hell of winning..ever
7. You don't want to be known as "Joe the Squid"

I know that must be a total letdown to you,but take heart...you could always start your own bombing group....you could call yourselves the California State Blasting Mollusks.....or the Golden State Bombing Crayfish....that'd be pretty coolound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's things like this that make me reconsider not jointing the ZK.
> 
> Oops. I didn't say that.
> 
> But that's how awesome this hit is!


did you hear that,Fellas?...I think Derek is planning to bomb us all with joints soon...I mean,I haven't done that stuff in years,but I'm sure as long as I lock my refrigerator and cupboards I'll be up for some righteous chronic.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah...sorry we made ya cry like that,ya old fart....but you kinda had it comin'....after lots of discussion in the board room,it was a choice between either the lighter and ashtray...or a life-size framed poster of Shawn's asscrack Aruba pool picture...I think we made the right decision.

use the lighter and ashtray in good health,Uncle Dave....we love ya,Man


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well done, ZK's. Hat's off. And an incredibly deserving target.

Congrats Dave, you're well loved by all of us here at Puff.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Yeah...sorry we made ya cry like that,ya old fart....but you kinda had it comin'....after lots of discussion in the board room,it was a choice between either the lighter and ashtray...or *a life-size framed poster of Shawn's asscrack Aruba pool picture*...I think we made the right decision.
> 
> use the lighter and ashtray in good health,Uncle Dave....we love ya,Man


Pete - you didn't know that was the Grand - GRAND PRIZE for the Rally?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Great day for you indeed Dave. Any my hats off to the Llamas, Its not everyday that Dave gives up. Awesome hit, and love the originality of it as well.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Pete - you didn't know that was the Grand - GRAND PRIZE for the Rally?


Oops...spoiler. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Swany said:


> Great day for you indeed Dave. Any my hats off to the Llamas, Its not everyday that Dave gives up. Awesome hit, and love the originality of it as well.


Hey Rob
Didn't really give up just wanted them to feel like they won one for once, since they went to so much trouble being nice to Uncle Dave 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to add a new "unspoken rule" to the unspoken rules thread...

Rule ( Y ) - Shawn is not allowed to hijack threads with photos or references to or links to photos of his plumber's crack in Aruba.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hey Rob
> Didn't really give up just wanted them to feel like they won one for once, since they went to so much trouble being nice to Uncle Dave
> :lie::lie::lie:


^ All fixed up for ya


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

That is just awesome!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had to come out of ZK Retirement for this one !! This one was very special indeed !!!!!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad you like it Dave.... Its was just a small token.....


----------

